# Temp monitoring on X800XL



## Trekster (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi there,

Ive just upgraded from an 9800Pro to an X800XL(had an X700Pro while waiting for the XL)

On the X700Pro(sapphire) I had a GPU temp monitor, but on the X800XL(Club3D) ive got none...is the XL supposed to have it or does the ATiTool not fully support it yet/they haven't included a temp probe on the XL??


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2005)

try if 0.24 beta off the forums supports it


----------



## Trekster (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response, will do right away!


----------



## Trekster (Feb 17, 2005)

Just tried the latest beta(0.24B1) and it has not shown the GPU temp monitor(if it even exists?)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/94

does your card have the ml63 monitoring chip?


----------



## Trekster (Feb 17, 2005)

i'll take a look, i'll have to take the H2O Block off to see


----------



## Trekster (Feb 17, 2005)

There is a chip in the spot there, but I couldn't read ML63 on it(very hard to read), does is actually say ML63?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2005)

it says LM63 .. what does your atitool log file says for lm63 detection?


----------



## Trekster (Feb 17, 2005)

2005-02-17 17:27:59	ATITool v0.24 Beta 1 started.
2005-02-17 17:27:59	Detected GPU Chip: R430 (554D), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-02-17 17:27:59	Temperature monitoring: not supported

I'll take it out tomorrow(in daylight) and check what exactly the chip has written on it

I should also mention that the card is based on the XT/XTPE design, right down to the ram, which are Samsung 1.6ns....also has the Rage Theathre Chip...so i just can't see why it shouldn't have the LM chip..


----------



## MMos (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a X800XL(Powercolor) and it doesn't support Temp monitoring. I took down the cooler to see if theres a LM63 , it is there. It located on the same position like on this card : http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/94/images/x800pcie.jpg 

45AD
LM63
CIMA
thats exactly what is writtin on the chip

Atitool doesn't find the LM63 in the Logfile. Is there any chance to get it working with Atitool ?


----------



## donmulle (Feb 19, 2005)

yep, got the same problem on my powercolor x800xl


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2005)

i'm working on a new bugfixed version .. expect it later today or tomorrow


----------



## Trekster (Feb 19, 2005)

So there is a problem?

it appears as I've got the LM chip aswell


EDIT

Thanks for the fixed version


----------



## MMos (Feb 19, 2005)

Good to hear you take care , keep up your awesome work 

BTW. i flashed a Sapphire x800xl bios on my Powercolor X800XL. Now the fan is running at higher
speeds then with the orignal bios


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2005)

check if 0.24 beta 2 fixes the problem


----------



## Trekster (Feb 20, 2005)

The new BETA works like a charm, thank you!

Idling @ 27
Load @ 39

@ 470/570


Now I just need a vmod to get it upto XT PE speeds


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2005)

you saw our new x800 xl voltmod article?


----------



## MMos (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you W1zzard , the new Beta works for me too 


```
2005-02-20 13:13:04	ATITool v0.24 Beta 2 started.
2005-02-20 13:13:04	Detected GPU Chip: R430 (554D), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-02-20 13:13:04	Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected
```


----------



## Ex0skelet0r (Feb 20, 2005)

wizard i have also saphire readeon x800xl. can you tell me were is that voltmod article? wIn this article i can find any information i want to do it xt pe? i will have to change the fun?

How much i can overclock my xl without changing the fan?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/112


----------



## Trekster (Feb 20, 2005)

Will the pencil mod work as good as the other HW mods? I'm not very good at soldering 

Also how much of an boost of VGPU does it give?


----------



## Ex0skelet0r (Feb 20, 2005)

and how exacly can we do this mod? any video tutorial somewhere?


----------



## Micha76 (Feb 21, 2005)

Ive got an club 3d x800xl. The "HArdware Monitoring" Tab shows up in the new Beta2, but as soon as I select it, the computer crashes. (Computer freezes totally)
(Freshly Installed System, Win XP, Gigabyte k8NF-9 Mainboard, club 3d x800xl, dual sata harddisk).

Any by the way: Is it possible to change fan speed on the x800xl cards?

EDIT: I confused MB Monitoring with the Temp Monitoring. So the Temp Monitoring AND the changing of fan speeds works great now with my club3c x800xl. 

Thanks for the great work!


----------



## ketiko (Feb 3, 2006)

MMos said:
			
		

> Thank you W1zzard , the new Beta works for me too
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I have the Powercolor X800XL and it can't see the LM63 chip.  I'm not sure if it even has that chip.  But everyone seems to say it should.  Here is my atitool dump

2006-02-03 12:36:25	ATITool v0.24 started.
2006-02-03 12:36:25	Detected GPU Chip: R430 (554D), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
2006-02-03 12:36:25	Temperature monitoring: chip not detected


----------



## ketiko (May 3, 2006)

***Bump***

I really need to see this Video card temps so I can see if my overclock crashing is from the video card or the cpu or whatnot.

Thankyou.


----------

